# Anyone shopped at hypnotictapes.com?



## Linda C (Aug 29, 2001)

Hi all,I'm about halfway through Mike's tapes and have been enjoying them. I have noticed some minor changes but it's too soon to tell what the end result will be.I'm wondering if anyone has tried hypno tapes for other issues (other than IBS). I don't mean to get off topic, but I just checked out a site which sells tapes for a number of different things (www.hypnotictapes.com) and I'm tempted to order one of them, which I would do later, after Mike's program. When I ordered Mike's tapes I felt confident in them because so many people here had recommended them, but with this other site, I am not sure if they would be reliable. I'd love it if Mike had other programs, other than the IBS one. I don't think he does, but if I'm wrong, please let me know!Any input would be appreciated.Thanks,Linda


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Yes he does, Linda! check out http://www.healthyaudio.com Also look on the IBS Audio Program website for a follow up program called Toward Inner Peace which is helpful though optional, as a follow up to the IBS program, due to so many people wanting to continue with something further. There is info about it on this forum as well.In addition Mike has an informational CD that has been helpful, it is listed on the site too.You may want to inquire on the contact page on Mike's site regarding future titles not listed on the Healthy Audio site which is currently being updated and will be live in the near future!Also, some of the processes used for other titles are incorporated within the IBS Audio Program, so please do inquire before considering.Hope this helped to answer your question.Take care!


----------



## AZMom (Oct 13, 1999)

Hey Marilyn, About a weight loss tape? I've asked Mike about this before, but I'm still waiting!







AZ


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

HI AZ







Mike has worked in person with patients for weight loss, but he does not have one commercially available at this time. He has just launched a Chronic Pain Program, and Breast Cancer Recovery Program that will be available soon, so he has been very busy with those and follow-up projects. If I hear anything about a weight loss program, I will let you know!Take care.


----------



## AZMom (Oct 13, 1999)

Thanks Marilyn. We'll just keep that bug in Mike's ear and maybe someday he'll do one. I swear Mike's voice could get me to do anything.







AZ


----------

